
Neuroscientists just isolated the part of the brain that controls free will - doener
https://www.extremetech.com/g00/TU9SRVBIRVVTMCRodHRwOi8vd3d3LmV4dHJlbWV0ZWNoLmNvbS9leHRyZW1lLzIzMTk5My1uZXVyb3NjaWVudGlzdHMtanVzdC1pc29sYXRlZC10aGUtcGFydC1vZi10aGUtYnJhaW4tdGhhdC1jb250cm9scy1mcmVlLXdpbGw%3D/$/$
======
thaumasiotes
Ah yes, the part that "controls" free will.

Or maybe they didn't, because it's a logical impossibility.

